

Get Paid Quickly and Securely - serferkid
http://conffirm.com/

======
serferkid
Hi guys,

I launched Conffirm to solve a problem I had working with clients esp new
clients. I found it frustrating working with clients who had an issue paying
upfront (or 50%) or were extremely late on payment. The only other option was
Escrow.com, but their fees were INSANE esp since most of my jobs were under
$500.

Would love your feedback and ideas on how I can improve! Keep in mind this is
an MVP.

